# Reddington fly rod combo for sale



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

$200


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this still available?


----------



## Fwbfishinguy12 (Sep 15, 2021)

I'll take it if still available


----------

